# finished honey comb, new cholla



## jbowers (May 11, 2015)

Finally received the sound board to finish up honey comb call. Also a couple new cholla in gun metal and purple @Final Strut

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Final Strut (May 11, 2015)

Nice Nice Nice. The skulls are cool. You could up the kick a$$ factor on that about ten fold if those skulls were turkey skulls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (May 11, 2015)

I know I can't find any, I do have some ordered with turkey feathers on them, i am looking into getting set up to dip them myself. Just a small set up nothing big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (May 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 11, 2015)

Very nice, they all look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (May 16, 2015)

Cell phone pic of a few new ones

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

